

When to Change Your Game: The fab.com story & Tips for Tech Entrepreneurs - webwright
http://www.betashop.com/post/3741657155/when-to-change-your-game-the-fab-com-story-10-tips

======
betashop
Thanks so much for re-posting this Tony. This was a really hard decision but
once we made it, there's no turning back. I hope everyone can benefit from our
logic and thoughts behind our pivot, and the 10 questions listed in the post.

Happy to discuss more here too!

~~~
louismg
One big benefit of the pivot is now your addressable customer base may have
just significantly expanded. Looking forward to seeing if this becomes another
Socialmedian.

~~~
betashop
Agree Louis. It constantly frustrated us with fab.com that we were building
really cool product that most of our friends would never use. Hopefully that
will change with the new focus!

------
webwright
One of my co-founders once said, "My biggest fear is that we're barely
successful enough not to quick/change course." It's REALLY hard to change
course when you have (some) happy users.

------
swat23
good as the change delites user.. rock FAB.. visited the site, brilliant-jason

